# [Gnome 3] Echec démarage GDM et startx (résolu)

## ruddy32

Bonjour,

Suite à la mise à jour de mon système vers Gnome3, la commande startx échoue.

Le fichier de configuration Xorg

```

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier "Xorg Configured"

  Screen "Monitor"

EndSection

Section "Files"

  FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

  FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

  FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/droid"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load "dri"

#  Load "i2c"

#  Load "bitmap"

#  Load "ddc"

#  Load "int10"

#  Load "vbe"

  Load "dbe"

  Load "glx" # OpenGL X protocol interface

  Load "extmod" # Misc. required extension

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier "StandardMonitor"

  Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Identifier "intelVGA"

  Driver "intel"

  Option "NoAccel" "False"

  Option "DRI"     "True"

  Option "AccelMethod" "sna"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier "Monitor"

  Device "intelVGA"

  Monitor "StandardMonitor"

  DefaultDepth 24

  Subsection "Display"

    Viewport 0 0

    Depth 24

    Modes "1920x1080"

  EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

  Group        "video"

  Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

  Option "Composite" "On"

EndSection

```

Le fichier de log Xorg.0.log

```
[    97.100]

X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

[    97.100] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    97.100] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.9-calculate x86_64 Gentoo

[    97.100] Current Operating System: Linux lt001 3.13.7-calculate #2 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 13 09:32:11 CEST 2014 x86_64

[    97.100] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.13.7-x86_64-CLS root=UUID=f6196de8-2839-407a-9742-f30505126c53 ro real_init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

[    97.100] Build Date: 28 March 2014  07:27:42AM

[    97.100]

[    97.100] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[    97.100]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    97.100] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    97.101] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 13 09:52:56 2014

[    97.160] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    97.160] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    97.160] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    97.224] (==) ServerLayout "Xorg Configured"

[    97.224] (**) |-->Screen "Monitor" (0)

[    97.224] (**) |   |-->Monitor "StandardMonitor"

[    97.224] (**) |   |-->Device "intelVGA"

[    97.224] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    97.224] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    97.224] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    97.253] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" does not exist.

[    97.253]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    97.253] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc" does not exist.

[    97.253]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    97.253] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/droid" does not exist.

[    97.253]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    97.253] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    97.253]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    97.253] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    97.253]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    97.253] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    97.253]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    97.253] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    97.253]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    97.253] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    97.253]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    97.253] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    97.253]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    97.253] (**) FontPath set to:

[    97.253] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    97.253] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[    97.253] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

          If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    97.253] (II) Loader magic: 0x80ac60

[    97.253] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    97.253]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    97.253]    X.Org Video Driver: 15.0

[    97.253]    X.Org XInput driver : 20.0

[    97.253]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[    97.253] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[    97.822] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    97.823] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0116:1043:2050 rev 9, Mem @ 0xdc400000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000e000/64

[    97.823] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:1247:1043:2050 rev 161, Mem @ 0xda000000/33554432, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/67108864, I/O @ 0x0000d000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension Present

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension DRI3

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    97.868] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    97.868] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    97.868] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    97.868] (II) Module "dri" already built-in

[    97.868] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    97.868] (II) Module "dbe" already built-in

[    97.868] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    97.928] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    98.010] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    98.010]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    98.010]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 8.0

[    98.010] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    98.010] Loading extension GLX

[    98.010] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    98.010] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in

[    98.010] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    98.011] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    98.040] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    98.040]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.21.15

[    98.040]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    98.040]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0

[    98.040] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

        i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

        915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

        Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

        GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,

        HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,

        HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,

        HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,

        HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200

[    98.040] (--) using VT number 3

[    98.047] (**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    98.047] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    98.047] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    98.047] (**) intel(0): Option "NoAccel" "False"

[    98.047] (**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "sna"

[    98.047] (**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "True"

[    98.047] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000

[    98.047] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx

[    98.047] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled

[    98.047] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled

[    98.047] (**) intel(0): "Tear free" disabled

[    98.047] (**) intel(0): Forcing per-crtc-pixmaps? no

[    98.047] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using monitor section StandardMonitor

[    98.047] (--) intel(0): found backlight control interface acpi_video1 (type 'firmware')

[    98.047] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[    98.047] (--) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1920x1080 on pipe 0

[    98.047] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    98.047] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    98.048] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    98.048] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    98.048] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    98.073] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Sandybridge (gen6, gt2) backend

[    98.073] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[    98.073] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    98.074] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[    98.074] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    98.078] (**) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    98.078] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    98.078] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[    98.078] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[    98.078] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[    98.078] (--) RandR disabled

[    98.273] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    98.273] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    98.273] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    98.273] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[    98.273] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    98.273] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    98.273] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    98.273] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    98.273] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    98.273] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[    98.273] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    98.275] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1920x1080@60.0 on pipe 0 using LVDS1, position (0, 0), rotation normal

[    98.284] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

[    98.577] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event6)

[    98.577] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    98.577] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[    98.577] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    98.577] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    98.626] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    98.626]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2

[    98.626]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    98.626]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0

[    98.626] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    98.626] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    98.626] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    98.626] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    98.626] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    98.626] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    98.626] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input13/event6"

[    98.626] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    98.626] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    98.626] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    98.626] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr,us"

[    98.626] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:caps_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll"

[    98.685] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)

[    98.685] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    98.685] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[    98.685] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    98.685] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    98.685] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    98.686] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    98.686] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    98.686] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    98.686] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:05/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input12/event5"

[    98.686] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    98.686] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    98.686] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    98.686] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr,us"

[    98.686] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:caps_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll"

[    98.687] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    98.687] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    98.687] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[    98.687] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    98.687] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    98.687] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    98.687] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    98.687] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    98.687] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    98.687] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input10/event2"

[    98.687] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    98.687] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    98.687] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    98.687] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr,us"

[    98.687] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:caps_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll"

[    98.688] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event1)

[    98.688] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    98.688] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    98.689] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    98.689] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    98.689] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[    98.689] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[    98.689] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    98.689] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    98.689] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[    98.689] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[    98.689] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    98.689] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input11/event3"

[    98.689] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    98.689] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    98.689] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    98.689] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr,us"

[    98.689] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:caps_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll"

[    98.690] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[    98.690] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    98.691] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ASUS USB2.0 Webcam (/dev/input/event11)

[    98.691] (**) ASUS USB2.0 Webcam: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    98.691] (**) ASUS USB2.0 Webcam: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[    98.691] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ASUS USB2.0 Webcam'

[    98.691] (**) ASUS USB2.0 Webcam: always reports core events

[    98.691] (**) evdev: ASUS USB2.0 Webcam: Device: "/dev/input/event11"

[    98.691] (--) evdev: ASUS USB2.0 Webcam: Vendor 0x1bcf Product 0x2883

[    98.691] (--) evdev: ASUS USB2.0 Webcam: Found keys

[    98.691] (II) evdev: ASUS USB2.0 Webcam: Configuring as keyboard

[    98.691] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/input/input18/event11"

[    98.691] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ASUS USB2.0 Webcam" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    98.691] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    98.691] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    98.691] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr,us"

[    98.691] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:caps_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll"

[    98.692] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Mic (/dev/input/event9)

[    98.693] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    98.693] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    98.693] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Headphone (/dev/input/event8)

[    98.693] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    98.693] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    98.693] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Asus WMI hotkeys (/dev/input/event10)

[    98.693] (**) Asus WMI hotkeys: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    98.693] (**) Asus WMI hotkeys: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[    98.693] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Asus WMI hotkeys'

[    98.693] (**) Asus WMI hotkeys: always reports core events

[    98.693] (**) evdev: Asus WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event10"

[    98.693] (--) evdev: Asus WMI hotkeys: Vendor 0 Product 0

[    98.693] (--) evdev: Asus WMI hotkeys: Found keys

[    98.693] (II) evdev: Asus WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard

[    98.693] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/asus-nb-wmi/input/input17/event10"

[    98.693] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Asus WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[    98.693] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    98.693] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    98.693] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr,us"

[    98.693] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:caps_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll"

[    98.694] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event0)

[    98.694] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    98.694] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[    98.694] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    98.694] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    98.694] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    98.694] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    98.694] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    98.694] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    98.694] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0/event0"

[    98.694] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[    98.694] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    98.694] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    98.694] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr,us"

[    98.694] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:caps_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll"

[    98.694] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event4)

[    98.694] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    98.694] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    98.694] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    98.694] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Synaptics"

[    98.694] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    98.694] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    98.704] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    98.704]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.7.4

[    98.704]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    98.704]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0

[    98.704] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[    98.704] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    98.704] (**) Option "Protocol" "event"

[    98.704] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[    98.704] (II) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: ignoring touch events for semi-multitouch device

[    98.704] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5588 (res 42)

[    98.704] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4690 (res 68)

[    98.704] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    98.704] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    98.704] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple

[    98.704] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[    98.704] (**) Option "LeftEdge" "1700"

[    98.704] (**) Option "RightEdge" "5300"

[    98.704] (**) Option "TopEdge" "1700"

[    98.704] (**) Option "BottomEdge" "4200"

[    98.704] (**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

[    98.704] (**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

[    98.704] (**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

[    98.704] (**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

[    98.704] (**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

[    98.704] (**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

[    98.704] (**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "1"

[    98.704] (**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

[    98.704] (**) Option "TapButton2" "2"

[    98.704] (**) Option "TapButton3" "3"

[    98.704] (**) Option "MinSpeed" "0.50"

[    98.704] (**) Option "MaxSpeed" "0.90"

[    98.704] (**) Option "AccelFactor" "0.015"

[    98.704] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    98.704] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    98.721] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input8/event4"

[    98.721] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 13)

[    98.721] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.0

[    98.721] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.80

[    98.721] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.015

[    98.721] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    98.721] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    98.721] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    98.721] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    98.722] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    98.722] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    98.722] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[    98.723] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event7)

[    98.723] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    98.723] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    98.835] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[    98.835] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[    98.835] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    98.835] (II) evdev: Asus WMI hotkeys: Close

[    98.835] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    98.835] (II) evdev: ASUS USB2.0 Webcam: Close

[    98.835] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    98.835] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Close

[    98.835] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    98.835] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[    98.835] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    98.835] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Close

[    98.836] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    98.836] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Close

[    98.836] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    98.887] (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

Sortie startx

```

auth:  file /home/guest/.serverauth.6874 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.9-calculate x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux lt001 3.13.7-calculate #2 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 13 09:32:11 CEST 2014 x86_64

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.13.7-x86_64-CLS root=UUID=f6196de8-2839-407a-9742-f30505126c53 ro real_init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

Build Date: 28 March 2014  07:27:42AM

Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 13 10:15:58 2014

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

Initializing built-in extension XTEST

Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

Initializing built-in extension SYNC

Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

Initializing built-in extension RENDER

Initializing built-in extension RANDR

Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

Initializing built-in extension RECORD

Initializing built-in extension DPMS

Initializing built-in extension Present

Initializing built-in extension DRI3

Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

Initializing built-in extension XVideo

Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

Initializing built-in extension DRI2

Loading extension GLX

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

xinit: connection to X server lost

^M

waiting for X server to shut down (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

Et la configuration emerge du poste

```

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (!../var/lib/layman/calculate/profiles/calculate/desktop/CLS/amd64/binary, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.13.7-calculate x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.13.7-calculate-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-13.11.1

KiB Mem:     6007196 total,   5255984 free

KiB Swap:    6008592 total,   6008592 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 09 May 2014 20:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo calculate TI-MM

Installed sets: @custom

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/calculate/remote/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=" --binpkg-respect-use=y --quiet-build=n --with-bdeps=y --backtrack=15"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles getbinpkg merge-sync metadata-transfer parallel-fetch parallel-install preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/var/calculate/remote/packages/CLS/x86_64"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/calculate/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/calculate /usr/local/portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bittorrent bluetooth bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr chm clamav cli cpudetection cracklib crypt css cue cups cxx dbus djvu dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread ebook encode exif faac fbcon ffmpeg flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm ggi gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick ios ipod ipv6 irc jabber jingle jpeg jpeg2k libcaca libnotify libwww lirc logrotate lzo mad matroska mbox mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mpeg mplayer multilib musepack nas ncurses nfs nls nptl nsplugin ogg oggvorbis openal opencore-amr openexr opengl openmp oscar pam pcre pdf png policykit portaudio ppp qt3support quicktime raw readline real samba scanner sdl session smp speex spell srt sse sse2 sse3 sse4.1 sse4.2 sse4a sse5 ssl ssse3 svg systemd tcpd tga theora tiff truetype udev unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdpau vhosts vorbis wavpack wimax win32codecs wmf wxwindows x264 xanim xcomposite xinerama xpm xv xvid xvmc yahoo zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias auth_digest" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="* ptp2" CL="builder desktop console consolegui" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DRACUT_MODULES="dmraid dmsquash-live plymouth lvm mdraid nfs" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="*" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 efi-32 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev mutouch synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20" THEMES="CLS" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware nouveau nvidia i915 i965 r100 r200 r300 r600 radeonhd dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC

```

Je ne trouve pas la cause du problème. Comment puis-je l'identifier ?

Merci

----------

## nicop

Quel est le contenu du log ~/.xsession-errors et des fichiers /etc/env.d/90xsession ou ~/.xinitrc ?

----------

## ruddy32

Pas de log ~/.xsession-errors.

Contenu /etc/env.d/90xsession

```

XSESSION="Gnome"

```

Le fichier ~/.xinitrc contient uniquement des lignes en commentaire (précédé de '#')

----------

## nicop

Que donne :

```
startx /usr/bin/gnome-session
```

----------

## ruddy32

Gnome a démarré en utilisant cette commande.

Quel est le problème ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce ne serait pas gnome en minuscule, dans le XSESSION ?

----------

## ruddy32

Même problème avec gnome en minuscule.

----------

## nicop

Si tu n'utilises pas de manager de session (gdm, kdm, slim ...), la variable xsession n'a que peu d'intérêt.

Autant avoir un .xinitrc simple et correct :

```
#!/bin/bash

export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-

exec gnome-session
```

----------

## ruddy32

J'ai utilisé startx parce que GDM affichait un écran noir après l'authentification.

Après avoir réactivé GDM et redémarré le système, je me retrouve avec la fond de page Gnome à la place de l'écran noir et aucun menu disponible.

----------

## DuF

Il doit te manquer des paquets correctement compilés et certainement proche de systemd/logind, etc. Tu peux en profiter pour faire un revdep-rebuild.

Quand ton système démarre, fais un journalctl -b -f pour voir là où il bloque.

----------

## ruddy32

Le système a fonctionné correctement après avoir :

Installé le service bluetooth au démarrage.

Configurer le service pam - Systemd Wiki

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## DuF

Bonne nouvelle et bonne continuation dans tes aventures avec Gentoo.

----------

